# KT:Kajukenbo on "Fight Quest" Feb 29



## Clark Kent (Feb 20, 2008)

*Kajukenbo on "Fight Quest" Feb 29
By John Bishop - Wed, 20 Feb 2008 21:25:29 GMT
Originally Posted at: KenpoTalk*
====================

Kajukenbo will be the style profiled on Discovery Channel's "Fight Quest" show on friday February 29th (10pm on the west coast).

Here's some comments from show's hosts, Jimmy Smith and Doug Anderson:

From the Fight Quest Q&A section:

*Q: As a practicing Kajukenbo'ist, I am curious as to your thoughts about our art. I know that each of you trained under GM Gaylord, and under someone under Sijo Emparado's method, and again, just curious as to your thoughts about Kajukenbo. Also, thanks to you and Discovery Channel for showing our art; it usually doesn't get the exposure that it deserves. Thanks again!
-- Native Warrior*

*A:* It was hard to get a clear picture of Kajukenbo in the limited time we had to study it. To me Kaju is a VERY ambitious style, with lots of different elements to it (knives, sticks, hands, multiple attacker scenarios etc.). So technique-wise it was difficult to grasp. I worked with about five instructors at Master Gaylord's and each person seemed to have their own area of expertise, also many came from different martial arts backgrounds.
 The techniques that really impressed me were the ones that were used against multiple attackers. By the end I felt confident taking on five to 10 guys at once, something I was certainly NOT used to before.
  If you like Kaju, you will LOVE the final fight for this episode, it's one of the best!
_-- Jimmy_

*A:* Dude, I loved kajukenbo! I trained with Grandmaster Harper, who is undoubtedly one of the best trainers and coolest guys I've ever met. Kajukenbo, to me, has it all. It's a solid, well-rounded fighting style, practiced by some of the coolest guys on Earth. I'd be more than happy to train at a kaj gym again.
_-- Doug_


Here's a video clip with Jimmy and Doug talking about the episode:

http://dsc.discovery.com/video/?play...eId=1396495142


Read More...


------------------------------------
KenpoTalk.com Post Bot - Kenpo Feed


----------

